# chisel protectors



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 4 chisels, 1/4" thru 1", that I want to protect the ends after I sharpen. Anybody know of a source, or something I can make? I bought a Two Cherries chisel, and it came with a plastic protector which sliips off the end. Something like that.


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

Run to the Borg and pick up a small sheet of that pink insulation foam board and cut it to the size pieces to cover the ends of each chisel. It will be hard to locate a small piece of this stuff so you may want to check around some costruction sites for a piece that they are throwing away. This stuff works great for protecting any edge tool and is inexpensive to boot.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Another inexpensive method is to use clear plastic tubing. I use it for my carving knives and some gouges. I also made some edge protectors out of carving leather.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Lee Valley sells the plastic end bits that come with some new chisels.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

It may sound like a temporary fix, but I bought a small can of the liquid rubber that you can coat the handles of your tools with, pliers and such. I took a small piece of of plastci and folded it over the the tip and taped it in place and then dipped it into the rubber several times to hold the plastic strip in that shape. once it will hold the shape, I remove the tape and them coat several more times to create a tight sleeve to hold the tip protector in place. I was worried about moisture so I put a drop or two of machine oil in each one but I don't think this is really a problem unless the chisels will be stored for an extended period. When I pack or transport my tools I will still carry them in the leather and cloth rolls. You are right to be concerned about nicks, it doesn't take much of a nick to really cause a problem and require alot of work to restore a "sharp" edge.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Harold that is a wonderful idea! Great use of the ole noggin!


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I am going with the Lee Valley idea, since I need one more chisel to round out my set, and I bought a Narex along with the end protectors.

Bnoles, what is a Borg? The only Borg I am aware of is on Startrek!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't thow away the polystyrene packaging on that new tool. You can cut & shape it to fit your chisel ends & anything else you can think of.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

leather chisel rolls or very nice, they protect your tool and control moisture. something to think about depending on where you live.


----------



## mwchristopher (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are serious about rust on your tools, I'm sure you've heard about Zerust norust Drawer Liners. They come in 12" x 72" rolls, and prevents rust on your tools.

I simply cut out the size I needed for my chisels, then used my FoodSaver system to seal the sides. Not only is this the perfect protector, it keeps my chisels rust-free too!


----------



## Reginald (Jul 4, 2011)

Just the information I have been looking for I really want to protect those cutting edges-Thanks for the tips


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've used Harold's plasticote idea before but I went the lazy way. I Vaselined the chisel tip then just dipped it straight in. It worked reasonably.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's what I use, cheap, easy to make, doesn't fall off, and keeps your chisel from rolling off the workbench.

http://lumberjocks.com/devann/blog/21182


----------

